# influencias españolas en el dialecto napolitano



## margaretlia

Hola a todos!
Necesito ayuda para mi tesis-tenia pensado estudiar las influencias del español y del francés en mi dialecto: el napolitan!
El tema es bastante complejo y hace falta mucha documentación, acepto cada tipo de consejo, sugerencia, advertencia, etc... en particular de parte de los expertos de lengua.
Si cada uno diera un ejemplo, una simple palabra o espresión que tenga algo a que ver con el asunto se lo agradecería muchísimo. 
Hasta muy pronto,
Margaret


----------



## claudine2006

margaretlia said:


> Hola a todos!
> Necesito ayuda para mi tesis-tesina? pensado estudiar las influencias del español y del francés en mi dialecto: el napolitano/el dialecto de Nápoles!
> El tema es bastante complejo y hace falta mucha documentación, acepto cada tipo de consejo, sugerencia, advertencia, etc... en particular de parte de los expertos de lengua.
> Si cada uno diera un ejemplo, una simple palabra o expresión que tenga algo a que ver con el asunto se lo agradecería muchísimo.
> Hasta muy pronto,
> Margaret


Ciao, Margaret. Ti dico la prima cosa che mi viene in mente: l'uso del verbo "tener" che corrisponde perfettamente al napoletano.


----------



## yserien

Prego, circare in Google "influencias españolas en el dialecto napolitano"ciao belle


----------



## sabrinita85

*limpio (*pulito, limpido) --> da *limpio
*Esempio:*
limpio core e cruda voglia* = 'cuor netto e desiderio ardente', detto
popolare del tempo dei vicerè. 

*scaravàtto *(urna, reliquiario) --> da *escaparate*
Esempio:
_*tené uno dint' 'a 'nu scaravàtto*_ = 'aver gran cura e custodia di una
persona'.


*vorzillo *(borsellino; taschino, taschetta) --> da *borsillo

zàffio *(sbirro; uomo zotico e violento, grossolano, goffo, rozzo, ignorante) --> da *zafio

Per ora mi vengono in mente solo questi... 
*


----------



## claudine2006

Stavo pensando alla pronuncia della gl da parte di un napoletano che è molto più simile alla LL spagnola che alla gl italiana.


----------



## Cecilio

Ho letto un romanzo di Agnello-Hornby ("La Mennulara") dove si trovano alcune parole siciliane che sembrano spagnole. Per esempio questa: il passìo, con il significato di "paseo", cioè "passeggiata".


----------



## Cecilio

Uy! Me he dado cuenta de que este thread se centra en el dialecto napolitano, y yo puesto un ejemplo de siciliano. ¿Te sirven también esos ejemplos sicilianos o sólo quieres los que son exclusivamente de Nápoles?


----------



## chics

sabrinita85 said:


> *limpio (*pulito, limpido) --> da *limpio*
> 
> _*tené uno dint' 'a 'nu scaravàtto*_ = 'aver gran cura e custodia di una
> persona'.


 
_Pulido_ en castellano es lo contrario que rugoso, también _limpio, ordenado_. En catalán (_pulit_) también, pero en su dialecto de la islas baleares _pulit_ significa _bonito_.

En catalán existe* tenir cura d'una persona o cosa*, que significa encargarse de ella, cuidarla.
​


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Uy! Me he dado cuenta de que este thread se centra en el dialecto napolitano, y yo he puesto un ejemplo de siciliano. ¿Te sirven también esos ejemplos sicilianos o sólo quieres los que son exclusivamente de Nápoles?


Creo que la tesis de nuestra amiga se centra sólo en el napolitano.


----------



## Bonnie Radcliffe

Lo q tengo claro es que la gramática francesa y la italiana son clavadas, y que, en el léxico, el italiano se parece más al español que al francés. Aunque tú estás preguntando por el dialecto napolitano, y de eso ya no sé...  No sé cómo de diferente al italiano es el napolitano.


----------



## Catijolms

Influencias *francesas*:
buatta (boite), buchè (bouquet), brioscia (brioche), bisciù (bijou), cummò (commode), gattò (gâteau) o sanfasò (sans façon)

(sacado de wikipedia).


----------



## chics

Hola!

Si buscas "napolitano" en wikipedia en italiano y en castellano encontrás mil cosas y enlaces.

Wikipedia napoletano 
Glossario napoletano su Wiktionary 
Sito dell'Istituto Linguistico Campano 
Dizionario online Italiano-Napoletano 
Introduzione al dialetto di Torre del Greco 
Introduzione al napoletano 
Cultura e lingua napoletana 
Accademia Napulitana 
Ammasciata.org:Settimanale online in Napoletano 
Le lingue parlate nel territorio dello Stato italiano 
Corso di napoletano su Wikibooks


----------



## Najwa83

*Ahora m viene en mente una palabra 'sparadrap' (no creo q se escriba tal q asi) pero corresponde al esparadrapo español, se q hay muchísimas apenas se m ocurran t las escribiré, mucha suerte! Ciao*


----------



## claudine2006

Najwa83 said:


> *Ahora me viene en mente una palabra 'sparadrap' (no creo que se escriba tal que así) pero corresponde al esparadrapo español, sé que hay muchísimas apenas se me ocurran te las escribiré, mucha suerte! Ciao*


¡Tienes razón! Estuve dando vueltas pero esta palabra no me salía...


----------



## jazyk

> Lo q tengo claro es q la gramática francesa y la italiana son clavadas, y que, en el léxico, el italiano se parece más al español q al francés.


Ed io credo che l'italiano sia più simile al francese nel lessico.


----------



## napoli

Nooo, ma *V*orzillo è il mio cognome  e vivo in Spagna pur essendo napoletena! *E* dire che *questo* cognome è spedifico di un comune che si chiama Mugnano di Napoli...Waw...



sabrinita85 said:


> *limpio (*pulito, limpido) --> da *limpio*
> Esempio:
> *limpio core e cruda voglia* = 'cuor netto e desiderio ardente', detto
> popolare del tempo dei vicerè.
> 
> *scaravàtto *(urna, reliquiario) --> da *escaparate*
> Esempio:
> _*tené uno dint' 'a 'nu scaravàtto*_ = 'aver gran cura e custodia di una
> persona'.
> 
> 
> *vorzillo *(borsellino; taschino, taschetta) --> da *borsillo*
> 
> *zàffio *(sbirro; uomo zotico e violento, grossolano, goffo, rozzo, ignorante) --> da *zafio*
> 
> *Per ora mi vengono in mente solo questi... *


----------



## Cnaeius

Bonnie Radcliffe said:


> Lo q tengo claro es que la gramática francesa y la italiana son clavadas, y que, en el léxico, el italiano se parece más al español que al francés.



Uhm io non credo né l'una né l'altra cosa...


----------



## Paolo1986

*A*nche nel cosentino ci sono molte somiglianze con il napoletano...e quindi anche con lo spagnolo ad iniziare dai verbi essere/stare avere/tenere..per passare a parole normalissime o verbi

passiare pasear
curria correa (cintura)
palummu paloma
timba timpa (mi pare che sia català)
vinerra viniera (congiuntivo imperfetto di venire)
dicerra dijera (congiuntivo imperfetto di decir)
scriverra escribiera
stavamu (con l'accento sulla prima a come in spagnolo) estabamos 
tenia tenia
abia habia
sapia sabia
muccaturu mocador (credo sia català)

*E*cc ecc
*È* interessante vedere come nel cosentino si hanno due forme per l'imperfetto del congiuntivo come in spagnolo,ci sarebbero anche altri esempi ma ora non me ne vengono in mente*.*


----------



## 0scar

sabrinita85 said:


> *vorzillo *(borsellino; taschino, taschetta) --> da *boLsillo
> 
> *


*


*


----------



## federicoft

C'è senza dubbio influenza dello spagnolo nei dialetti dell'Italia meridionale, soprattutto a livello di lessico, ma mi permetto di far notare che il più delle volte le presunte somiglianze (una su tutte, l'utilizzo dell'ausiliare "tenere" anziché "avere") sono semplicemente dovute alla comune discendenza dal latino.


----------



## lily57

*C*reo que todavía no se ha dicho una influencia muy grande: el uso de la preposición "a" delante del complemento directo.
ejemplo: chiamo a Maria.
Otra podría ser del catalán: el pañuelo (creo que se diga algo como mocador, pero no sé bien) en napolitano "muccaturo".


----------



## felsina

_L'accusativo personale esiste anche in napoletano e, in generale, nel meridione.
Es: 
Ho visto a Luigi IT
He visto a Luis ESP

Naturalmente il verbo tener, come in:
Tengo famiglia IT
Tengo familia ESP

Mi sono spesso chiesta se la parola grembiule, che in napoletano é mantesina_, venisse dallo spagnolo _mandil_ o _mantel _(un tempo il cuoco si metteva un panno davanti per non sporcarsi nel cucinare).

Saluti e fammi sapere i risultati della tua ricerca, molto interessante!

Felsina


----------



## Kristiina Kuolema

"sartania" (padella) mi suona simile a sartén...


----------

